# How to find new locations?



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Anybody have any suggestions for a way to find some good riding places near where you live? I just went on a great trail ride not far from where I live that I had no idea was there. But it is only an annual trail ride. Need some more places. I'm wondering if there are some internet sites that have a good directory with a zip code search?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

I joined a trail riding club and found many new places to ride. I also am very fortunate to live in the country and have miles of trails from my property. I love to explore, so I am a familiar face at the nearby town offices looking for the owners to the land that some of the trails have led me to. I always ask for permission, and just a week ago, delivered thank-you baskets with a couple of friends to 10 property owners for allowing me and my friends access to their land.

We also have several parks that allow horses. These are multiple use trails, so I have prepared my horses for bicycles, hikers, ATV's, dirt bikes and anything I think we may encounter.


----------



## rum4 (Feb 28, 2010)

Try these sites:
Horse & Mule Trail Guide USA: Trails, Campgrounds, Overnight in USA

HorseTrailDirectory 

and try typing in and searching your state parks and federal parks in your state, they will have a list of activites and tell you if you can ride there or not.
Good luck.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

cghbuilder86 said:


> Anybody have any suggestions for a way to find some good riding places near where you live?


Do you have a states horse council?

Our council publishes a map of trails in the state along with basic information about that area.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I second the checking out the local clubs.
Back Country Horsemen usually maintain a list of trails, Check out your local Foxtrotter or other gaited horse organization, Those folks use their horses for trail riding.

Lots of hiking trails are also multiuse trails. So hiking guides can help.


----------



## cghbuilder86 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all the tips. All good info here. I've been checking out the links and found a few places to contact and look into. Not sure about any horse clubs...may be some I guess. Have to try and find out somehow.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to work for the Beauru of Mines and Geology so we had an entire room of maps of differant trails. You could look for something similar or some sort of land and surveying office. You'd have to find out if they were safe for horses, but we had lots or riders and hikers come and get maps and i took some too =)


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Do you have a local tack/feed store? I find they are a terrific source for this type of info. If there is a trail riding club in your state, they should not only know about it, but know some members to boot. 

Several years ago, I put up fliers at local stores (little quick stops and general stores) in my town and nearby towns about starting a trail riding group and sharing trails. Got several bites and made a few new friends. Discovered a few good trails too! 

Good luck to you.


----------



## Gothic Melodies (Oct 21, 2010)

I really don't have any advice since everyone else said what I was already going to say. I must thank you though. This topic could be helpful to me.


----------



## Chelsea7 (Oct 23, 2010)

I loved riding in Iceland. Amazing scenery and Viking horses are wonderful to ride.


----------

